# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Καναρίνια Χρώματος

## goshalim

Θα ηθελα να σας παρουσιασω καποια απο τα πουλια χρωματος που εκτρεφω

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Γιωργο !

θα ηθελες να μοιραστεις μαζι μας τον τροπο βαφης που εχεις υιοθετησει;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να τα χαίρεσαι Γιώργο , όμορφα πουλάκια . Έχω την εντύπωση πως τα μωσαϊκά είναι πολύ διάχυτα βαμμένα . Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## goshalim

Γεια σας παιδια 

Ο τροπος που βαφω τα πουλια μου ειναι απλος . 

Μονο μεσο της αυγοτροφης , προσθετοντας παντα μονο καροφυλλη. Επισης να αναφερω στην αυγοτροφη , εχω το ρασκ, φρυγανια εμποριου , αυγοτροφη εμποριου , πολυβιταμινες σποροι βλαστιμενοι

----------


## goshalim

Η διαχηση του χρωματος πιστυεω πως δεν εχει να κανει με την δοσολογια , αλλα παντα με την ποιοτητα των πουλιων

----------


## jk21

ποιο σκευασμα δινεις Γιωργο συγκεκριμενα; στην κανονικη δοσολογια; αν οχι  ,τοτε δεν επιμενω να μας πεις ακριβεια γιατι εχετε ο καθενας και τα μυστικα σας .Απλα αν μπορουσες να μας πεις αν ειναι λιγο ή αρκετα μεγαλυτερη δοσολογια απο την ενδεικτικη της εταιριας

----------


## geo_ilion

να τα χαιρεσαι Γιωργο ειναι πολυ ομορφα τα καναρινακια σου

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ όμορφα πουλιά.

----------


## goshalim

> ποιο σκευασμα δινεις Γιωργο συγκεκριμενα; στην κανονικη δοσολογια; αν οχι  ,τοτε δεν επιμενω να μας πεις ακριβεια γιατι εχετε ο καθενας και τα μυστικα σας .Απλα αν μπορουσες να μας πεις αν ειναι λιγο ή αρκετα μεγαλυτερη δοσολογια απο την ενδεικτικη της εταιριας


Φιλε Δημητρη καλημερα 

Δεν εχω μυστικα απο κανενα φιλε, και ο λογος ειναι οπψως εχω πει και πιο πανω παντα εχει να κανει με την ποιοτητα του πτηνου σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο.

Η  Ονομασια της καροφυλης δεν υπαρχει , την παραγγελω απο Ιταλια μερια , και ερχετε σε σακκουλακι χωρις ονομα. Απλα η δοσολογια που δινω ειναι αυστηρα 10 γραμμαρια στο κιλο αυγοτροφης.

Τιποτα αλλο. Απλα να προσθεσω πως στο 1/2 κιλο καλοφυλλης βαζω και 100γραμμαρια καταξανθηνης.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο εγω στο ειπα για να μην σε φερω σε δυσκολη θεση και να γνωριζουν τα μελη ,οτι αν οχι εσυ ,σε πολλους ειναι συνηθισμενο να μην λενε δοσολογιες .Ολα αυτα τα ρωτω για να εχουμε εικονα απο οργανωμενους τι δινουν ,οταν βλεπουμε και το αποτελεσμα σε φωτο των πουλιων τους 

θα με ενδιεφερε επισης να μου πεις ποιο σκευασμα κανθαξανθινης δινεις ,γιατι  στην ουσια 


στην καροφυλλη (επωνυμα σκευασμα trade mark με 10 % κανθαξανθινη της εταιριας dsm που απεκτησε δικαιωματα απο την roche )

https://icrisma.files.wordpress.com/.../redyellow.pdf

και κει 10 % κανθαξανθινη υπαρχει 

η κανθαξανθινη που λες ποσο % καθαρη κανθαξανθινη ειναι; συνηθως το λενε τα εμπορικα σκευασμα

----------


## kostasm3

Καλησπερα παλικαρια..
Γιωργο πολυ ομορφα τα κοκκινα σου,συγχαρητηρια..
Οσον αφορα τα μωζαικ επειδη ειχα για πολλα χρονια,θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου οτι ειναι στην ποιοτητα του πουλιου αλλα αν μου επιτρεπεις μηπως κανεις λιγο λαθος στο βαψιμο?
Θελω να πω στα μωζαικ απο πια μερα ξεκινας να τα βαφεις?
Ειναι διαφορετικο το βαψιμο του κοκκινου καναρινιου απο του μωζαικ..
Οσον αφορα την καταξανθινη ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεις καθαρη κ αν βρεις θα ειναι λες κ αγοραζεις χρυσο...δεν ξερω τι γινεται στην κυπρο..!!!
Οταν ειχα τα μωζαικ ειχα παρει καταξανθινη καθαρη οταν ειχα παει ολλανδια γιατι εδω στην ελλαδα πουλαγαν φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες!!!!

----------

